# Huge important tip for bar surge crowd...



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...

Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.

But of course the real reason is, because if they sound like a drunk, belligerent, ,mentally challenged.... Or even the slightest bit arrogant.... Or rude... OR, if they have a bunch of drunken idiots friends trying to interrupt them on the phone...

Hit the cancel button quickly, and grab another ride to try again.

Who here can't tell by how a person talks if it's going to be a good, smooth ride or not ???

Once again, sorry Uber. But they don't pay me enough to deal with drunken idiots.

Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Agree , and Agree.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with


And they do not vomit ahah


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


If they're smoking weed they'll want to make fast food stops and will definitely be making a mess. Your point is well made regarding the phone call.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree except I’m a little more liberal on the rating acceptance.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...


The average passenger rating is about 4,8.
Thanks to people, who down-rate otherwise good riders for not tipping, I see a lot of 4,7-4,75 ratings.
If I start turning down riders under 4,91, I will be getting may be 1-3 rides a day. So great advice. Thanks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with.


Stoners are not always easy to deal with. Here's proof that stoners still fall out of vehicles.









Typical initial conversation with a stoner pax.

Fishchris: Where to?

Stoner pax: I don't know.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

*Huge important tip for bar surge crowd*...

Don't do it, they're going to be drunken idiots.

You're welcome.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> *Huge important tip for bar surge crowd*...
> 
> Don't do it, they're going to be drunken idiots.
> 
> You're welcome.


Soooo everybody in the club is drunk?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Stoners are not always easy to deal with. Here's proof that stoners still fall out of vehicles.
> View attachment 212780
> 
> 
> ...


That's my skull dude!!



Ana C. said:


> Soooo everybody in the club is drunk?


Or mentally challenged, yes!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Soooo everybody in the club is drunk?


Everyone in the club that isn't a DD (Designated Driver, and giving their own rides).  Well, or the people that are dropping ruffies, but I'm guessing they have a van... 

I have a low opinion of clubs.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> That's my skull dude!!
> 
> Or mentally challenged, yes!


Own a bar must be a great business there


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Soooo everybody in the club is drunk?


Probably only 25% are drunk to the point of being belligerent but a phone call might help you recognize which ones you don't want to deal with.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Everyone in the club that isn't a DD (and giving their own rides).  Well, or the people that are dropping ruffies, but I'm guessing they have a van...
> 
> I have a low opinion of clubs.


Ok, now I know what I must not do if I ever visit USA.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Own a bar must be a great business there


Yeah, the owner probably makes some bank, for sure.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Own a bar must be a great business there


Bars are very trendy and a bar that is very popular one month might become less popular because a new bar opened across the street.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Bars are very trendy and a bar that is very popular one month might become less popular because a new bar opened across the street.


That's true too..


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Probably only 25% are drunk to the point of being belligerent but a phone call might help you recognize which ones you don't want to deal with.


I worked as barmaid for 2 years, I'm pretty good recognizing them.. trust me, what you see there is nothing compared to what we must deal here.. you know how people behave when they're away from home.. and American people are specialist at partying 
But I desagree: sometimes, drunks are the best pax


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I worked as barmaid for 2 years, I'm pretty good recognizing them.. trust me, what you see there is nothing compared to what we must deal here.. you know how people behave when they're away from home.. and American people are specialist at partying
> But I desagree: sometimes, drunks are the best pax


Well, I don't do the drunk crowd, so I can't say for sure, but I'd imagine the ones who just lean their head to the side and pass out until you get them home would probably be decent pax.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Stoners are not always easy to deal with. Here's proof that stoners still fall out of vehicles.
> View attachment 212780
> 
> 
> ...


But stoners are the only students in math class who have no problem with the metric system. The teacher asks: "How many grams in an ounce" and every student looks perplexed except the stoner who blurts out "28, man!"


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> If they're smoking weed they'll want to make fast food stops and will definitely be making a mess. Your point is well made regarding the phone call.


It's your fault for stopping at the fast food place.Don't ever let people eat in your car.To hell with the rating.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I worked as barmaid for 2 years, I'm pretty good recognizing them.. trust me, what you see there is nothing compared to what we must deal here.. you know how people behave when they're away from home.. and American people are specialist at partying
> But I desagree: sometimes, drunks are the best pax


Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't. Some people are happy drunks and some people are angry obnoxious drunks.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Well, I don't do the drunk crowd, so I can't say for sure, but I'd imagine the ones who just lean their head to the side and pass out until you get them home would probably be decent pax.


No no no, i'm talking about moderate intoxication... when they're happy enough to talk about things they normally wouldn't and before they become rude.. sometimes they're fun.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> No no no, i'm talking about moderate intoxication... when they're happy enough to talk about things they normally wouldn't and before they become rude.. sometimes they're fun.


Oh, my apologies. Yeah, I can imagine that would be pretty cool too, especially if they are a "fun drunk".


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Oh, my apologies. Yeah, I can imagine that would be pretty cool too, especially if they are a "fun drunk".


And when they're worried about my leisure time.. "you should really come with us" see? They're all not so bad


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah, I can imagine that would be pretty cool too, especially if they are a "fun drunk".


And this guy was a really fun drunk.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...4FAE8AD6EDD67CEEE5FC4FAE8AD6EDD67CE&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And this guy was a really fun drunk.
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...4FAE8AD6EDD67CEEE5FC4FAE8AD6EDD67CE&FORM=VIRE


Boo, we didn't get to see when they tazed him.. 

There's a pax for you Ana C. , should be some interesting conversation, and you might even get a brown streak cleaning fee!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Ok, now I now what I must not do if I ever visit USA.


Don't worry about what to do or what not to do when you visit the states.

I'll be your personal driver/guide


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't worry about what to do or what not to do when you visit the states.
> 
> I'll be your personal driver/guide


Is that a promise?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't worry about what to do or what not to do when you visit the states.
> 
> I'll be your personal driver/guide





Ana C. said:


> Is that a promise?


So Cableguy...

Did I forget to warn you...

About those Portugese woman...8>O

I married one...loads of fun...

Butt...it takes a while to get over it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So Cableguy...
> 
> Did I forget to warn you...
> 
> ...


Was that your first marriage?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Is that a promise?


Sim



Rakos said:


> Butt...it takes a while to get over it...8>)


Yea Ana already got me


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sim
> 
> Yea Ana already got me


So let's begin the fun part that rakos mentioned


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> So let's begin the fun part that rakos mentioned


Throwing poo at each other?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Throwing poo at each other?


That's the fun concept of rakos 
What's yours?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Was that your first marriage?


No...second...butt...

She was the one...

that lit up the room...8>)



Ana C. said:


> That's the fun concept of rakos
> What's yours?


Ana...you make the mind race...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ana...you make the mind race...8>)


And she knows it!

She told me she took down her actual picture for my own good.

Apparently I can't handle such beauty.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> And she knows it!
> 
> She told me she took down her actual picture for my own good.
> 
> Apparently I can't handle such beauty.


Yeah... butt....

I'll bet your wife likes her...8>)

Got to keep a little spice in your life...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Yeah... butt....
> 
> I'll bet your wife likes her...8>)
> 
> ...


My turn: BAM!



Rakos said:


> Yeah... butt....
> 
> I'll bet your wife likes her...8>)
> 
> ...


You just called me little spice?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I'll bet your wife likes her...8>)
> 
> ]


Hey....

Remember the oath we swore to

What happens at UP.net

Stays at UP.net



Ana C. said:


> My turn: BAM!
> 
> ?


Ha!

That was hot!


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Boo, we didn't get to see when they tazed him..
> 
> There's a pax for you Ana C. , should be some interesting conversation, and you might even get a brown streak cleaning fee!


Would be my first. I'm a lucky girl


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> If they're smoking weed they'll want to make fast food stops and will definitely be making a mess. Your point is well made regarding the phone call.


Make some money selling bags of chips.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Make some money selling bags of chips.


And Coca Cola


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


4.9 is too high. Me

Me. 4.8 minimum for bar crowd.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Make some money selling bags of chips.


Yeah then they'd want to stop at Taco Bell for salsa.



Ana C. said:


> And Coca Cola


Not to be confused with coke.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I thought you were a Pepsi girl


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Make some money selling bags of chips.


They dont come with childlocks, so it's a monumentally bad idea


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't. Some people are happy drunks and some people are angry obnoxious drunks.


I find "most" of them to be happy and yet still "very obnoxious" !!!


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought you were a Pepsi girl


Sorry.

Coke, ice and lemon


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Coke, ice and lemon


It's a good thing I like other things about you.
Because this would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> *Huge important tip for bar surge crowd*...
> 
> Don't do it, they're going to be drunken idiots.
> 
> You're welcome.


yes i stopped doing it. Not just because the pax are trouble, but Fuber Lyft won't protect you. They don't take into account you're dealing with drunk dangerous idiots.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah depending on the time you are out and area, everybody may be drunk.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


What kind od car are you in? What colour? What plates? < That is what they ask me often in dumb or drunken ways.

I also had an angry drunk woman "WHERE THT BLEEP ARE YOU? MY BLEEPING FEET ArE HURTING. while I was only 2 blocks away from her.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


Wait for the countdown and collect cancellation fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with.


One of the best pax I've ever had - he opens the front passenger door of the car and gets in without saying a word. He sits down and as he reclines the seat all the way back all he says is, "shit man, I am so f**kin' stoned". He pulled his cap down over his face and was silent the whole ride. At the end of the ride he puts the seat back up, says "cool, thanks dude", and gets out.

Perfect pax; I wish they were all like that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> yes i stopped doing it. Not just because the pax are trouble, but Fuber Lyft won't protect you. They don't take into account you're dealing with drunk dangerous idiots.


Usually the pay is pretty low for the crap too. If you are earning $20+ an hour maybe it is worth it but from what I see most are getting around $8 an hour. Getting that for taking all that risk (and it is much higher during bar closing time) is a gross underpayment.

It's just a few steps away from playing Russian Roulette for $5.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The most important tip for bar crowd in general: *completely avoid it like the plague! *

I stop city pickups around 10:30pm and head straight to the airport. That lot is generally tired and wants to get home, but is still in a much more decent shape than any bar crowd!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Usually the pay is pretty low for the crap too. If you are earning $20+ an hour maybe it is worth it but from what I see most are getting around $8 an hour. Getting that for taking all that risk (and it is much higher during bar closing time) is a gross underpayment.
> 
> It's just a few steps away from playing Russian Roulette for $5.


That just keeps the game...

Going inexpensively...8>O

Don't you like to play...?

Rakos




PS. Enjoy the monkey dance...8>)


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Not worth the effort


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> PS. Enjoy the monkey dance...8>)


That could also be Irish monkeys doing a river dance!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ana C. said:


> Ok, now I now what I must not do if I ever visit USA.


In other countries you wake up in a tub full of ice missing organs


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Well, I don't do the drunk crowd, so I can't say for sure, but I'd imagine the ones who just lean their head to the side and pass out until you get them home would probably be decent pax.





Saltyoldman said:


> In other countries you wake up in a tub full of ice missing organs


I imagined these two together...


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with.


No thanks. If they were all stoned, every trip would require a trip through the McDonalds/Taco Bell drive thru.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


Babysitting gets you Bad Ratings !
Every Time...

Drunks at night were my specialty 
Over 2 years.

They will ruin your car interior and force you to only be able to drive nights.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yup, yup & yup!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-no-to-uberdrunks.48390/

*Say NO to "UberDrunks!"*


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


If I followed that advice, all I would do is sit on the phone all night and pressing CANCEL.
I would be deactivated within a couple of days.
Because you are describing 99% of the nighttime crowd!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> In other countries you wake up in a tub full of ice missing organs


Why do they put you in a tub of ice?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> Why do they put you in a tub of ice?


You had to ask...8>)

May as well not spoil...

All the other organs...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You had to ask...8>)
> 
> May as well not spoil...
> 
> ...


But won't they spoil when you get out of the ice?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Why do they put you in a tub of ice?


It slows down metabolism, also slows the bacteria from growing.



Nonya busy said:


> But won't they spoil when you get out of the ice?


You wake up to a note saying dial 911 if you want to live


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> It slows down metabolism, also slows the bacteria from growing.
> 
> You wake up to a note saying dial 911 if you want to live



But you're screwed the rest of your life right?
What countries or places do this happen?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


I wish all new drivers would read this forum before they start. When I first started driving, a rider (in hindsight) must have ordered their ride from the BACK of the Chucky Cheese because the pin drop was behind CC at a book store. I arrived, waited, called them and the male that answered was obviously drunk and ... surly. Naive me, I drove to pick him up along with his baby mama and baby. They actually had a car seat (mama was fine) and as we drove along, surly was in the seat next to me. Their conversation went along the lines of who was being dropped off first and I acted like I wasn't listening. When we arrived at HER place, she booked out of the car with the kid, leaving surly to try to rip the thing out of my car almost breaking the plastic thingy. I immediately cancel and drive off. They called, I ignored, I turned off my app. UGH. These days, I hear something like that, I cancel. This is awesome advice.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What kind od car are you in? What colour? What plates? < That is what they ask me often in dumb or drunken ways.
> 
> I also had an angry drunk woman "WHERE THT BLEEP ARE YOU? MY BLEEPING FEET ArE HURTING. while I was only 2 blocks away from her.


I arrive at pickup spot. Call pax, he says "drive all the way around the building and come up on the side, my girl can't walk." CANCEL, TURN OFF APP.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> Soooo everybody in the club is drunk?


Nahh, more like errrybody in the club got tipsy


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


I Agree; I am a 'weekend warrior' in a college/tourist town with a bar and brewery scene.
The main section housing the bars is closed to traffic during 'last call' and closing hour.
I am often returning from a trip when pinged for another pickup- always with an address of the closed street.
I always call, very politely let the rider know 'I am on my way and about XX minutes out, and just to confirm- "what is a good location for you"- allows both of us to agree on good location for pickup- I let them know what kind of car to look out for.

This also reduces cancellations and no-shows, which I do not want to waste valuable 'high surge' rides on 'no-shows'. Allows quick pickup enabling quicker turnaround for another high surge ride. We usually have a 30 minute window of 4X+ surge. 
Courtesy call during peak and busy times can help ratings and more importantly: Tips.

Additionally, when I receive a 'long distance' call, I will often accept, then call and very politely let them know I am xx minutes out, then politely inquire if they are trying to get into the city- I will take those rides if it brings me back in, and will cancel the short rides or those bringing further out- by very politely letting them know, I am not heading in that direction.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> But you're screwed the rest of your life right?
> What countries or places do this happen?


https://www.ranker.com/list/true-stories-of-people-whose-organs-were-stolen/harrison-tenpas


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> The average passenger rating is about 4,8.
> Thanks to people, who down-rate otherwise good riders for not tipping, I see a lot of 4,7-4,75 ratings.
> If I start turning down riders under 4,91, I will be getting may be 1-3 rides a day. So great advice. Thanks.


Uber artificially inflates ratings for drivers and pax, btw. The more you know...


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> In other countries you wake up in a tub full of ice missing organs


Why? Do you think that that does not happen in USA? ... The same way girls are atracted to "work" and then they get stuck at prostitution. Organs are ordered and the rest depends on how much you can pay..
I would go out anyway, I just just kidding


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

I canceled on some rude guy in Royal Oak, MI because he gave me an attitude for no reason. I just hung up on him and canceled.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Why? Do you think that that does not happen in USA? ... The same way girls are atracted to "work" and then they get stuck at prostitution. Organs are ordered and the rest depends on how much you can pay..
> I would go out anyway, I just just kidding


It definitely can (and probably does) happen in the US. Thankfully, not quite as frequently, but it can happen.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


If the person is a deaf Norwegian, he may just sound like a loud drunk. Be kind to deaf Norwegians


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> It definitely can (and probably does) happen in the US. Thankfully, not quite as frequently, but it can happen.


Just because he got nervous.
If I go to clubs in Portugal why shouldnt I go there? ahah


Sydney Uber said:


> If the person is a deaf Norwegian, he may just sound like a loud drunk. Be kind to deaf Norwegians


You made me laugh.
Probably I'll go to hell anyway


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't even do late night rides. There are so many people going to the airport Sat and Sun mornings, I make more money this way.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


If i did this i would do zero rides and get deactivated for high cancellation!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ana C. said:


> Why? Do you think that that does not happen in USA? ... The same way girls are atracted to "work" and then they get stuck at prostitution. Organs are ordered and the rest depends on how much you can pay..
> I would go out anyway, I just just kidding


Have you been in the market? Seems like you know the deets on this situation. How much is a liver there in your market


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> How much is a liver there in your market


In my market it's $6.99 a pound.

Great for tacos!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Have you been in the market? Seems like you know the deets on this situation. How much is a liver there in your market


After market human livers are very expensive in the US. The competition is very fierce among seventy year old wealthy, semiretired musicians to purchase one or two.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Have you been in the market? Seems like you know the deets on this situation. How much is a liver there in your market


No.. it's demand and supply. Works on everything. Just want you to know that those kind of things don't happen just in Bulgaria..


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


You know how a ride is gonna go when you say how are you doing? You can tell if they want to talk or not. I usually wait for someone to say something then ill follow. But if I say something and they short answer we will have a quiet ride. So you usually know if smone wants to be bothered or not.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


if they pass ur verbal inebriation test also ask: 1. number of passengers AND 2. destination. Maybe u don't want to go where they're going
Just saying, u already got 'em on the phone

Oh, if u give them the thumbs down consider waiting around the corner for 5 mins, then cancel.
Dude! You're so bad, but let's face it, your net is like $5 an hr. No love from HQ


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> In my market it's $6.99 a pound.
> 
> Great for tacos!


Come on bro, we both know they don't sell meat, guns, or have nudy bars in SC. Are you sure that's not placentas your eating?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Come on bro, we both know they don't sell meat, guns, or have nudy bars in SC. Are you sure that's not placentas your eating?


Don't forget Salinas is just down the road 

But yea, no nudy bars here


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


Stop driving at night, it's not worth it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Stoners are not always easy to deal with. Here's proof that stoners still fall out of vehicles.
> View attachment 212780
> 
> 
> ...


You also run the risk of the pax ordering a pizza to be delivered to your car!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> Stop driving at night, it's not worth it.


It might be, but there are some advantages: less if not zero traffic to worry about, and faster deadmiles if and when needed.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Stoners are not always easy to deal with. Here's proof that stoners still fall out of vehicles.
> View attachment 212780
> 
> 
> ...


as a smoker i have to ask how ****ing stupid are you?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spork24 said:


> as a smoker i have to ask how &%[email protected]!*ing stupid are you?


Smart enough to post a joke and have idiots (IQ less than 25) question the validity of the context.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

The only drunks I drive around now are those doing walks of shame on sat and sun mornings. They’re nursing hangovers and so a) just want to get home, b) don’t want to go through a drive thru because they just want to get home, c) don’t argue over the route because they just want to get home, and d) apologize for not talking because they’re in pain and...you guessed it, just want to get home.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Ana C. said:


> I worked as barmaid for 2 years, I'm pretty good recognizing them.. trust me, what you see there is nothing compared to what we must deal here.. you know how people behave when they're away from home.. and American people are specialist at partying
> But I desagree: sometimes, drunks are the best pax


I've been both a bartender and cocktail server and to suggest being alone with a drunk in a car is easier than serving them in a public place with bouncers and staff to assist is off base.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> It definitely can (and probably does) happen in the US. Thankfully, not quite as frequently, but it can happen.


I don't have any usable organs.
Kind of like driving a ratty old car, nobody wants to steal it. 
Nothing works very well on me any more.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I don't have any usable organs.
> Kind of like driving a ratty old car, nobody wants to steal it.
> Nothing works very well on me any more.


Hey! I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pawtism said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark!!


So do I....8>)

I'm getting old enuff now...

Nobody wants any of my parts anymore...

Frickin young whippersnappers...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Babysitting gets you Bad Ratings !
> Every Time...
> 
> Drunks at night were my specialty
> ...


Well first off, I make it look like I'm calling them out of my care and concern.....
But in any case, it doesn't seem to be hurting my ratings whatsoever


tohunt4me said:


> Babysitting gets you Bad Ratings !
> Every Time...
> 
> Drunks at night were my specialty
> ...


Well first off, I make the call look like it's out of concern for them, and to their benefit.
But either way, it doesn't seem to be hurting my ratings at all...










RiderOnTheStorm said:


> If I followed that advice, all I would do is sit on the phone all night and pressing CANCEL.
> I would be deactivated within a couple of days.
> Because you are describing 99% of the nighttime crowd!


No.


transporter007 said:


> if they pass ur verbal inebriation test also ask: 1. number of passengers AND 2. destination. Maybe u don't want to go where they're going
> Just saying, u already got 'em on the phone
> 
> Oh, if u give them the thumbs down consider waiting around the corner for 5 mins, then cancel.
> Dude! You're so bad, but let's face it, your net is like $5 an hr. No love from HQ


Well, up to 4 pax is not such a big deal to me. Destination is, if it's a good surge... But that it what I think would get you deactivated.

If I call a guy who is obviously wasted drink, to the point he can barely carry on understandable conversation, and I cancel.... He probably won't even rember me the next day anyway, not to mention, Uber can listen to that conversation later too, if they wanted to.
Your not going to get deactivated for this. Canceling for a destination you don't like, maybe.



tohunt4me said:


> Babysitting gets you Bad Ratings !
> Every Time...
> 
> Drunks at night were my specialty
> ...


Well first off, I make it look like I'm calling them out of my care and concern.....
But in any case, it doesn't seem to be hurting my ratings whatsoever


tohunt4me said:


> Babysitting gets you Bad Ratings !
> Every Time...
> 
> Drunks at night were my specialty
> ...


Well first off, I make the call look like it's out of concern for them, and to their benefit.
But either way, it doesn't seem to be hurting my ratings at all...










RiderOnTheStorm said:


> If I followed that advice, all I would do is sit on the phone all night and pressing CANCEL.
> I would be deactivated within a couple of days.
> Because you are describing 99% of the nighttime crowd!


No.


Hans GrUber said:


> Uber artificially inflates ratings for drivers and pax, btw. The more you know...


Oh yeah ? And what has Uber inflated your rating to ?  Lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FishChris...WAKE UP.....

you are repeating yourself...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Oh yeah ? And what has Uber inflated your rating to ?  Lol


They inflated me to an 8.97 , but I think it's because of my ego.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 213816


Something's wrong with my browser... it turned that photo *↑↑↑* into a human photo


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Jesus, I wish these people all just smoked weed. They would be so much easier to deal with.


Agree, but now you need to steer clear of the drive thru!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Something's wrong with my browser... it turned that photo *↑↑↑* into a human photo


Now this ^^^^^^

Is funny!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

guess im the only one that uses uber to drink, park, & attend events free, when im driving and cancel its always do not charge rider so when i want to drink or see a game i can just have the app on in the crowd wait a few minutes get my fee, easy $30+ bucks while out drinking, works good at walmarts too, get gas $ accept park, get your cart cancel woohoo you got $2 better than driving the mope 1-10 miles for the same $2

7 hours of the day my apps on ignoring pings like a close ghost car that isnt there just because no intention might as well deduct my walking miles or driving other place miles prerry much 99% of my requests are screened its a fun game now, i can get my 3+ $50-$100 rides then just make the experience suck the rest of the day great job uber

anyhoo first day i started 3 years ago worked till 7:30pm 7 kids all going 2 miles to the bar, all took a water back when i kept a bucket of em, no tip & a whole $2.40 before gas & expenses sooooooo never worked nights again, never picked up a bar again

only takes some of us once


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Smart enough to post a joke and have idiots (IQ less than 25) question the validity of the context.


then obviously you do not understand the iq system, as a person with less than 25 would not be able to operate a computer or a vehicle. but hey you sounded smart to one person. grats

and you thinking that is a joke really shows how much of a nerd you are.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> then obviously you do not understand the iq system, as a person with less than 25 would not be able to operate a computer or a vehicle. but hey you sounded smart to one person. grats
> 
> and you thinking that is a joke really shows how much of a nerd you are.


Because insulting people is always better than saying "ah, didn't realize you were joking.", or even "well that joke really isn't funny".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> Because insulting people is always better than saying "ah, didn't realize you were joking.", or even "well that joke really isn't funny".


I thought everyone knew the ultimate stoner movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High. I guess I was wrong. I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Because insulting people is always better than saying "ah, didn't realize you were joking.", or even "well that joke really isn't funny".


he deserved to be insulted for being so stupid. nobody is immune, not even myself.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spork24 said:


> then obviously you do not understand the iq system.


I'm sorry. You're right. Your intelligence falls more within the range of a Moron.

_Moron was originally a scientific term, coined around 1912 by psychologist Henry Goddard from a Greek word meaning "dull" or "foolish", and used on the English version of the "Binet Scale" of human intelligence. The Binet Scale was developed in the early 1900's by Alfred Binet, a French psychologist and inventor of the first usable intelligence test, the basis of today's IQ test. The Binet Scale went approximately as follows:_

Normal -- IQ 85-115
Deficient -- IQ 71-84
Moron -- IQ 51-70
Imbecile -- IQ 26-50
Idiot --- IQ 0-25



Spork24 said:


> and you thinking that is a joke really shows how much of a nerd you are.


Now you want to get into Revenge of the Nerds. Remember in the sequel when the nerds are castaways on that deserted island and Oger is pushed off the boat to "babysit" them? After Booger finds some local marijuana plants
















everyone gets stoned when they're all sitting around discussing philosophy. As Wormser is relating infinite bigness to infinite smallness by taking an asymmetric line and extending it Oger blurts out "What if C A T really spelled dog?"


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't you guys know what they say about arguing on the Internet ???

It's like the Special Olympics  lol

Do a Google search on that...

Anyhow, I'm gong to be ignoring a LOT of requests tomorrow night (St Pat's day)

And making a lot of calls ahead.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

AUTHOR: AARIAN MARSHALL
TRANSPORTATION
03.15.18
04:41 PM
*HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO UNCLOG NYC'S STREETS?*

*https://www.wired.com/story/cost-unclog-nyc-streets/?mbid=nl_031618_daily_list_p*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Don't you guys know what they say about arguing on the Internet ???
> 
> It's like the Special Olympics  lol
> 
> Do a Google search on that.


Just did a Google search and they directed me to the argument that Spicoli and Mr. Hand had about eating pizza during class. Damn, it's ironic how crap comes full circle.



transporter007 said:


> AUTHOR: AARIAN MARSHALL
> TRANSPORTATION
> 03.15.18
> 04:41 PM
> ...


Some fascinating facts in that story. Avg speed for West Town traffic dropped from 9.6 mph to 6.7 mph. Mid town is at a walking speed of 4.7 mph and there is 59% more transportation vehicles in Manhattan then 5 years ago. The heard of sheep continues to grow.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I've only had nice drunks. And I long for vomit. My van is easy to clean, and I can double my weeks pay with a couple cleaning fees. Oh, Halloween was so nice.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sorry. You're right. Your intelligence falls more within the range of a Moron.
> 
> _Moron was originally a scientific term, coined around 1912 by psychologist Henry Goddard from a Greek word meaning "dull" or "foolish", and used on the English version of the "Binet Scale" of human intelligence. The Binet Scale was developed in the early 1900's by Alfred Binet, a French psychologist and inventor of the first usable intelligence test, the basis of today's IQ test. The Binet Scale went approximately as follows:_
> 
> ...


*IQ Range ("deviation IQ")* *IQ Classification
145-160* Very gifted or highly advanced
*130-144* Gifted or very advanced
*120-129* Superior
*110-119* High average
*90-109* Average
*80-89* Low average
*70-79* Borderline impaired or delayed
*55-69* Mildly impaired or delayed
*40-54* Moderately impaired or delayed

try using current methods please... this is the 5th revision. also im gifted, deal with it.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Spork24 said:


> *IQ Range ("deviation IQ")* *IQ Classification
> 145-160* Very gifted or highly advanced
> *130-144* Gifted or very advanced
> *120-129* Superior
> ...


*John Quincy Adams* was the smartest president, with an estimated IQ of 168.8. He spoke four languages and translated texts from Latin.
*Thomas Jefferson* came in second in the study, with an estimated intelligence quotient of 153.8.
Rounding out the top five in the study by UC-Davis psychologist Dean Keith Simonton were presidents *John F. Kennedy* (150.7), *Bill Clinton* (148.8) and *Woodrow Wilson *(145.1).


Albert Einstein (IQ score between 160 and 190)
Stephen Hawking (IQ score of 160)
William James Sidis (IQ score between 250-300) died young (at age 46), penniless in 1944 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_James_Sidis

*What Is IQ? *
Back in 1916, the American psychologist Lewis Madison Terman (1877-1956) developed the _intelligence quotient_or IQ. At the time, Lewis was employed by the United States Army. The first mass IQ test was taken by US soldiers during World War I.
https://sciencetrends.com/highest-possible-iq-people-hold-world-record/


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Not that I want to encourage the two of you going at each other (in fact, I'd prefer to discourage it). However, in the interest of keeping the record clear. There are multiple IQ scales in use. The two most popular are the Wechsler and the Stanford-Binet. I'll post them both below. There are many others, but these are the two that most people who have had their IQ officially tested are likely to have used.

In theory the "max" on a Wechsler test is about 145 (as in, the most intelligent person alive, would hit about that). In theory, the max on the Stanford-Binet one is about 200 (again, the most intelligent person alive, would hit about that). Personally, I liked the old terms better, but these are supposed to be more politically correct. Whoever decided that clearly hasn't experienced the different reactions you get when you go from telling someone you have a Genius IQ (to which they react well) to telling them you have a Superior IQ (to which they seem to get defensive). But then, that's academics for you, not actually considering the real world application.

*Current Wechsler (WAIS-IV, WPPSI-IV) IQ classification *
IQ Range ("deviation IQ") IQ Classification[32][33]
*130 and above* Very Superior
*120-129* Superior
*110-119* High Average
*90-109* Average
*80-89* Low Average
*70-79* Borderline
*69 and below* Extremely Low

*Stanford-Binet Intelligence Scale Fifth Edition*
Stanford-Binet Fifth Edition (SB5) classification[33][38]
*IQ Range ("deviation IQ")* *IQ Classification
145-160* Very gifted or highly advanced
*130-144* Gifted or very advanced
*120-129* Superior
*110-119* High average
*90-109* Average
*80-89* Low average
*70-79* Borderline impaired or delayed
*55-69* Mildly impaired or delayed
*40-54* Moderately impaired or delayed

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_classification


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spork24 said:


> also im gifted, deal with it.


You call a statement such as this gifted?



Spork24 said:


> as a smoker i have to ask how &%[email protected]!*ing stupid are you?


No wonder why U.S. education has drastically fallen so far in world rankings over the past twenty years.



Pawtism said:


> Not that I want to encourage the two of you going at each other (in fact, I'd prefer to discourage it).


All of this started over some still pics that I posted of Jeff Spicoli in the movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You call a statement such as this gifted?
> 
> No wonder why U.S. education has drastically fallen so far in world rankings over the past twenty years.
> 
> All of this started over some still pics that I posted of Jeff Spicoli in the movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High.


Yeah, I know, you were making a joke and clearly he didn't find it funny. Why it can't end there, I don't know. Unofficially, I'd suggest that the two of you simply ignore posts here from the other (either actually "ignore" or simply disregard), then it goes away quick. While it likely hasn't crossed a line yet , it's definitely brushing right up on that line of getting confrontational. No one wants that, and it's really not worth it. 



TedInTampa said:


> I've only had nice drunks. And I long for vomit. My van is easy to clean, and I can double my weeks pay with a couple cleaning fees. Oh, Halloween was so nice.


Well, if you're setup for easy cleaning, I suppose the cleaning fees would be a pro to taking the drunks.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah, I know, you were making a joke and clearly he didn't find it funny. Why it can't end there, I don't know. Unofficially, I'd suggest that the two of you simply ignore posts here from the other (either actually "ignore" or simply disregard), then it goes away quick. While it likely hasn't crossed a line yet , it's definitely brushing right up on that line of getting confrontational. No one wants that, and it's really not worth it.


oh no, he definitely crossed the line with his "moron" comment but I didn't take the bait and lower myself to such standards. I called him a nerd instead


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> oh no, he definitely crossed the line with his "moron" comment but I didn't take the bait and lower myself to such standards. I called him a nerd instead


Ok, so now that you both have that out of your systems, let's get this thread back on track.. tips for bar surge crowd.


----------



## classad98 (Dec 17, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> Other than not accepting any rides with ratings other than 4.91-4.99...
> 
> Call them ! That's it. Sounds simple, right ? And it is. Just call them right away every time.... Tell them you just wanted to make sure you were in the right place.
> 
> ...


probably the best advice and I agree.. qualify people for your time.. by calling them you can instantly tell how the ride will be by their attitude or if they don't have a voicemail setup or even the voice message tone of voice. sometimes when it's busy and they are adding PAX to the que it can be hard to call though.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Special Olympics at it's finest  Bring popcorn  lol



classad98 said:


> probably the best advice and I agree.. qualify people for your time.. by calling them you can instantly tell how the ride will be by their attitude or if they don't have a voicemail setup or even the voice message tone of voice. sometimes when it's busy and they are adding PAX to the que it can be hard to call though.


Thanks Classad. It really does work. I had a decent St Patrick's day. Only worked about 6 hrs for $220, and went home early (about 2:15am)


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

classad98 said:


> probably the best advice and I agree.. qualify people for your time.. by calling them you can instantly tell how the ride will be by their attitude or if they don't have a voicemail setup or even the voice message tone of voice. sometimes when it's busy and they are adding PAX to the que it can be hard to call though.


what does it mean to you if they do not have a voicemail setup?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> what does it mean to you if they do not have a voicemail setup?


Clearly that means they are irresponsible.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> *Huge important tip for bar surge crowd*...
> 
> Don't do it, they're going to be drunken idiots.
> 
> You're welcome.


I do it and I LOVE it,especially when they throw me the GREEN$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, jmo


----------

